# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  المريخ يواجه زينيت سان بترسبورغ الروسى و ريد بول سالزبورغ النمساوى

## ezzeo

*في اتصال هاتفي خاص بصحيفة المريخ بمنتدى كووورة قبل قليل وجه كروجر رسالة الى جماهير المريخ فحواها:
هدفنا في فترة الاعداد تجهيز المريخ للموسم الجديد 2014... لا تهتمهوا لنتائج المباريات الودية فهي ضمن الاعداد ولا تعبر بأي حال من الاحول عن مستوى الفريق.

مباراة كمبالا هي الاهم بالنسبة لي وليست مباراة البايرن.

واضاف ان هناك محاولات لاجراء مباراتين اخريين امام زينيت سان بترسبورغ الروسي وريد بول سالزبورغ النمساوي وربما مباريات اخرى امام احد الفرق التي ستتواجد بالدوحة في فترة الاعداد. ولن يسافر الفريق للامارات او غيرها في فترة الاعداد ولا يوجد داعي لذلك.

كروجر سيغادر غداً صباحاً الموافق الاول من يناير 2014 الى الخرطوم عبر اللوفتهانزا. والفريق سيغادر الى الدوحة يوم 03-01-2014 والتمرين الاول سيكون يوم 04-01.

وختم بكل عام وانتم بخير

منقول 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دا الكلام الصاح 
تسلم عمنا عزو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا عزالدين عليك الله الناس دي براها ما ناقصة حريقة تجي تزيدهم حطب علي العليهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خبر يعتبر من أجمل الأخبار ونحن داخلين على  2014
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*خبر رائع زي روعتك حبيبنا عزو
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

دا الكلام الصاح 
تسلم عمنا عزو









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

يا عزالدين عليك الله الناس دي براها ما ناقصة حريقة تجي تزيدهم حطب علي العليهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خبر يعتبر من أجمل الأخبار ونحن داخلين على  2014









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

خبر رائع زي روعتك حبيبنا عزو



أونالاينااااااااااااااااااااب  ... أحبكم 

كل سنة وانتو تااااامين لااااامين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياعزو على الخبرية الحلوه
                        	*

----------

